# BBC refers to WordReference



## garryknight

The fame and efficacy of WordReference has spread at least as far as the BBC. A link to WR appears on their El Mensual language learning section here. I'm sure there's no significance in the fact that the link appears above that of the RAE...


----------



## Like an Angel

Wow, congrats to one and all in here you are a great team!!, and to Mr. Kellogg for making it possible of course!!


----------



## Leopold

Hey, also here!

I'd like to congratulate every of you and Mike.

So: Congratulations everyone.

Leo


----------



## walnut

*clap clap clap clap*  Walnut


----------



## Zephyrus

I'm very proud of being part of this wonderful forum. Congratulations to everyone, specially to Mike.


----------



## cuchuflete

We love the BBC!.  They gave the correct name in the link Garry provided.  In the one
Leopold shows, it says "Collins WordReference"!  I wonder if Collins is paying to advertise for Espasa Calpe?

Bravo Mike!


----------



## Lancel0t

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> I'm very proud of being part of this wonderful forum. Congratulations to everyone, specially to Mike.



So do I! Congratulations Mike and Everyone.


----------



## JB007

Thanks Garry for that Information. 
Recognition by the BBC is indeed a plaudit worth having. I think that the forum owes thanks to both past and present contributors, *past* I say because it is not what happened today that brought WR to the notice of the BBC but *all* the contributions to date. 

So I offer congratulations to members who made a lot of valuable contributions but no longer seem to do so, three names that come to mind are... 

Dave 
Focalist
Tormenta (In alphabetical order)

There are of course other such members that I don’t recall at the moment, perhaps their names could also be mentioned by someone else.


----------



## Agnès E.

Excuse me, but does this thread not have its place in the congrats page ?


----------



## zebedee

Yes, you're right and that's where it's going!

And this thread is certainly one of the best reasons for Congrats because it's Congrats to every  Forero for contributing and to every  visitor for clicking and reading with us and to Mike for setting up this microcosmos of helpful thought-sharing we've all come to know and love.


----------



## te gato

Ok everyone up to the podium....ok squeese in a little...Mike to the front please...Mods..quit fighting over the chocolate...a little more to the left..good..good..there..we got it...now DON'T MOVE....

now...

Everyone take a well deserved bow.!!!!!

te gato


----------



## garryknight

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Excuse me, but does this thread not have its place in the congrats page ?


Well, I posted it as a Comment on the site, but I agree with you totally.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Heartfelt congratulations!!!!

I am so proud of you people... sniff...

Jokes apart, it is an honour to interact with so many valuable people in these forums. And also a luck, as I get so much in exchange of so little! Honestly, thank you.


----------



## supercrom

te gato said:
			
		

> Ok everyone up to the podium....ok squeese in a little...Mike to the front please...Mods..quit fighting over the chocolate...a little more to the left..good..good..there..we got it...now DON'T MOVE....
> 
> now...
> 
> Everyone take a well deserved bow.!!!!!
> 
> te gato


 You're so cute, BS.
It is true... we deserve to be proud of ourselves, well maybe not all we, I mean specially the ones who always do their best for the forum. I would like to send them special congrats.

*CROM*


----------



## mjscott

Congratulations to all who have contributed to what this forum represents!


----------



## ILT

We really need to congratulate everybody here, Mike, the mods, and all of us foreros, who really like it here, and as an added bonus, we all learn new things here, even in our own native languages.

*_streamers fly all over the room_* (oops, now I have to clean )

ILT


----------



## abc

garryknight said:
			
		

> The fame and efficacy of WordReference has spread at least as far as the BBC. A link to WR appears on their El Mensual language learning section here. I'm sure there's no significance in the fact that the link appears above that of the RAE...


 
*Thank you, Mike and all of the foreros!!!!!!!! *

*May we last forever and ever!*


----------

